# NI meet again..... lol



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27954

With reference to the above thread...Dave KG is going to do a tour of the UK for charity... :thumb:

Would there be enough of us over here to chip together and pay his plane ticket and give a donation to charity in return for a pc, rotary demo day?:buffer:


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

How much are we talking lol


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Id say it all depends on the amount of people. Would it not be handier for him to drive from Stranrar - Belfast on the ferry? then he could bring all his stuff?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds like a plan.. But where can we have it?!


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds good to me, You could have it at my work In Newtownards..... Parking for 20 plus cars....


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Amos said:


> Sounds good to me, You could have it at my work In Newtownards..... Parking for 20 plus cars....


Well now we are talking:thumb:


----------

